# bomber, sex bomb



## suzzzenn

Hi everybody, 

In English we call a beautiful woman a knockout (using a boxing metaphor).  I was recenly told that in Hungarian, a different metaphor is used. Beautiful women are referred to as "bombers" referring to the airplane that drops bombs. Or sometimes they are called bombs, or sex bombs. 

Could someone give the the Hungarian word? And also give me the exact literal translation? 

Thanks
Susan


----------



## Erik 182

Hi Susan,

Yeah, we often use "bombázó" if we see a very attractive girl. This is absolutly positive and it's actually a big compliment.
You're right, "bombázó" referring to the airplane that drops bombs.

The only explanation to use this word when you look at a very charming girl, you feel as if you could be bombed by her beauty.

"Bomba" and "szexbomba" refer to the same meaning.
Sex bomb is used in English if you think of Tom Jones - Sex bomb.

Erik


----------



## suzzzenn

Hi Erik, 

That was exactly the word I was looking for! I have a few more hungarian  questions, but I'll start new threads. 

köszönöm szíves fáradozását,
Susan


----------

